# ID a frame by serial number



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

Is there a database of serial numbers by manufacturer out there? I purchased a frame from ebay (online/brick bike shop) who sold the cyclocross frame as an 'unpainted sample' that he received from a rep to help him decide if he was going to carry the bike.

The quality is there, and I am not suspect of the seller from our communications... he has a reputable shop as well. I just am not finding the exact shape/form in the brand that he stated it was... Only reason i care is for ordering parts for my wife. She has 2 bikes that she already loves the fit of, so if i know the geometry, I can order correct seatpost/stem/bars etc to get her contact points in order.


Serial number starts with EM11G0, if that is helpful at all


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

Untitled by adam_mac84, on Flickr


0-1 by adam_mac84, on Flickr

0-2 by adam_mac84, on Flickr

That little bridge in the chainstays threw me off... 

He said it's an older model year, Focus that he got from the rep... It's a curious statement, because the rear end doesn't seem very Focus to me... almost ridley... kind of like the all black 'major name cx' bikes that performance was selling


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

photo by adam_mac84, on Flickr


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

It seems very ridley-esque to me.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

The manufacturer would be the only one who might know. However, since it was never built/sold as a full bike it would likely not be in such a database. Why not contact the manufacturer?

Also - not sure how knowing "what model" would help you know what size stem/seatpost/etc your wife needs. Is it just to get the geometry...?


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

adam_mac84 said:


> ... if i know the geometry, I can order correct seatpost/stem/bars etc to get her contact points in order.


You got the frame right? That and tape measure (and a little math) will give you the geometry.


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

Yea, I was mostly looking for geometry on it. Got it for what i felt was a good (re-sellable) deal, so figured i'd need geometry if it didn't fit her anyhow, to sell it


----------

